# Paul Liebrandt: A matter of taste



## rockbox (Jun 13, 2011)

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/06/13/paul-liebrandt-portrait-of-the-chef-as-a-young-artist/?hpt=hp_c2

This is the first time I've heard of this guy but I like the interview. The video trailer in the link is pretty good because it has some really good quotes from top chefs such as Keller.



> Paul Liebrandt: Portrait of the chef as a young artist
> 
> "I'm not a nutcase. I'm just an artist," says Paul Liebrandt at the beginning of A Matter of Taste, director Sally Rowe's film documenting the chef's turbulent, and eventually triumphant journey through the kitchens of New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockbox (Jun 13, 2011)

Continued...



> Eatocracy: When you are blazing new territory, is there a fear factor?
> 
> Paul Liebrandt: It's risky. People may not like the food, but life is risk. And how the diners feel is tremendously important. If someone's thowing a great party and no one shows up for it, it's pointless.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockbox (Jun 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;ONxiNbPrVTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONxiNbPrVTg[/video]

Here is the trailer to the documentary.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I have two friends who are/were working at Corton, haven' talked to either of them in almost a year... He's doing some interesting **** over there... Can't wait to see the Wunderkind's documentary....


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 14, 2011)

When does this come out?


----------



## jheis (Jun 14, 2011)

Just watched this on HBO tonight. While he is obviously a extraordinary chef, I kept thinking that they must have someone on staff full time just to pick the hair out of his dishes.

James


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 14, 2011)

jheis said:


> Just watched this on HBO tonight. While he is obviously a extraordinary chef, I kept thinking that they must have someone on staff full time just to pick the hair out of his dishes.
> 
> James


 
If his hair tweaks you out, have you checked out "Marco" marco pierre white's documentary from the 80's? check it out on youtube... 

I am in the long hair chef club too, though.


----------

